# Cool and fun online Furry Transformation visual novels?



## Awoos the Plush (Dec 18, 2019)

Hey! I wonder if there are any fun and cool furry transformation visual novels out there on the internet that I don't have to download on my phone or anything, because I'm kind of stingy about my phone memory. If you have one you could recommend me, please post it in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Guilrel (Jan 10, 2020)

Ok, if the plot you want is specific to the transformation itself than you got:

The biggest project in the works Changeling Tale which shows a huge slew of transformations that happened in game as you pick one of the many girls to pursue you that each has a different transformation trigger and progress.  The current demo has a wolf and cow transformation while patrons have access to a sea dragon as well.
littlenapoleon.itch.io: Changeling Tale Demo by Little Napoleon, Watsup

Another project in the works called Mice Tea that has some nice transformation sequences of a woman using a mysterious tea called "Kemono Tea" that transforms anyone into their "inner animal." The current demo has an anthro mouse transformation, full mouse transformation, and an anthro mouse and anthro cat transformation.
Mice Tea by Cinnamon Switch

This last visual novel that has transformation as a main plot has Boudoir "Tails:" The Anniversary, A Transformation Story has a quick demo of a bird transformation of the protagonist's girlfriend using a mysterious item to transform herself for a night of fun.  You're supposed to pick which one, but like I wrote, you can only pick the bird transformation for now.
acecomix.itch.io: Boudoir "Tails": The Anniversary, A Transformation Story by acecomix


Now for complete transformation Visual Novels that only deal with it:

I only know PacaPlus where the protagonists' girlfriend is suddenly an alpaca after going to a petting zoo.





And something called Kitty Love, something you can find in the Nintendo E-Shop now about a girl who ended up turning into cat by making the wrong wish in front of a magic one that granted the wish. 
Both of these Visual Novels have bad but at least readable translations.


----------

